# Help me choose an avatar



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Ideas under consideration, but not limited to:

A shot of the pardon Governor Baldaci issued me last fall.
A Kabbaz shirt in flames.
Side-by-sides of me before and after the 'operation'.
The Grim Reaper, since I feel Death could text at any moment.

(This thread will be continually bumped until a suitable pic is chosen.)


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

?....


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*ttiuwp*


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Why not just use a photo of Gov. Baldacci?










Andy B.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about a pic of your favorite actor?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Then that would be me.

No, I need something maybe mildly erotic. No, that would be me too. The Baldacci pic might work tho. I am indebted to him for the ability to type free, free at last.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

You are welcome to remove the words:

​


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Those are some awesome pics.

But going back to the OP, I'm now VERY curious... (1) what did you do, that required a pardon? and, (2) what "operation"?

Hey... you opened the door!


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe the operation was a requirement for the pardon?

Andy B.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


>


I like these pictures.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful day here in Maine, such so that I put the top down on the way to Dunkin' Donuts which is a somewhat difficult task, not actually having a convertible and all. The grand day here makes me not want to lash out at the feeble attempts at avatar suggestions so far. Besides, it's obivously given Granstrom something to do besides work at that silly going to college thing. Thanks to those who have contributed so far, but let's up the game.

Under consideration, but not limited to,

A pic of Flat Cat, my once furry feline who last week got hit by something big and has not moved since and now smells funny. (Cat people: cause for worry?)
An ultrasound of me in the womb except they really didn't have those back in '45 so it's more like a court room rendering of what they thought I might look like and it has breasts.
A link to the site where I sell something I call Palin Panties, but I'd rather not depict anything political.
My fingerprints, of which there are 11, making it more difficult to buy gloves, but somewhat easier to play the piano.
The copy of Oliver Twist that Dickens signed for me in the Barnes & Noble parking lot except I'm not really sure it was him and I probably shouldn't given him the $600. (The $500 I gave to Melville tho, I _know_ that was him.)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

OK, based on that sad tale let me make a couple of suggestions.

How about Joe Btfsplk? Since you are a senior citizen I'm sure you remember him.










Or maybe this guy?










That's all I got.

Cruiser


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I consider myself a senior citizen only when purchasing something cutely called _senior coffee_ at McDonalds, otherwise I am a robust guy just looking for a break like any other inner city Black guy; tho not actually Black, I have the style and je ne sais quoi of a say, Dionne Warwick, whom I'm convinced_ is _really a guy. So say a Little Prayer For Me. And while I am 65, all my friends say I look 64,'all my friends' being the kid at the drive-tru who sells me that senior coffee and has never once called me Pops. And, no, I don't know who Joe Btfsplk is. Remember, you are from the Midwest and I, thankfully, am not. The cultural references may be different out there. I know the ratio of fat people is.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*The definitive avatar for Peak and Pine!*


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Well isn't that special. I suppose I should defer to you since you own this bag of tricks, but Peak and Pine does not refer to mountains and trees. It is a somewhat cryptic utterance of a witch in Macbeth (geez, don'tcha ever read the sigs?) and it refers to_ peaked_ as in _pallor_ and _pine _as in _to long for_. However you are to be commended for trying to help. If yours is the winning choice, and fat chance on that, but were it to be, then I would help you replace your 20 year old shot of you holding that CD thing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> ... Peak and Pine does not refer to mountains and trees. It is a somewhat cryptic utterance of a witch in Macbeth (geez, don'tcha ever read the sigs?) and it refers to_ peaked_ as in _pallor_ and _pine _as in _to long for_....


Well, in that case Peak and Pine, given your very informative explanation of the meaning and intent of the words in your screen name, perhaps your avatar would most appropriately be designed as follows: a picture of an emaciated set of very pale (offering almost an alabaster effect) a** cheeks, overlaid with a starkly contrasting and centered Bulls-eye target. The caricature of your buttocks would represent your acerbic wit(?) and wizened cyber-image created by your caustic posting style and the Bulls-eye target would be representative of your seemingly never-ending and always fruitless quest for love, from whence-ever it might be found, even if in "all the wrong places." Always trying to help. :devil:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow. You know, I actually kind of like that. The idea picks me up. Tho not quite as much as the smelling salts did after hearing of_ you_ owning a Harley over in the harness boots thread. Man, I still can't put that together.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Heheee... I'm just going to kick my feet up and watch this thread proceed. Quite entertaining.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

But sir, you must contribute. We need ideas here. Rich, bold ideas. Fly boy ideas more than welcome.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

The champion of the four pocket design.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Can't do the Mao thing, Mike, he's already in _your _avatar, ya didn't notice?

The quality of the suggestions is improving tho. Zach, I really like the flat cat, but not so fond of your insistence on putting up pictures of old guys. However, there's one that I like, back at the end of page 1, the guy with the tux and cigar. Kinda me, sorta of. I'm scrawnier. No beard. Similar hair. Should I recognize him, or are you just Googling generic old guys? Incidentally, while I am thrice your age plus eight (sweet Jesus, say it ain't so), don't feel bound to posting just pix of wheezers. Uh, oh. Ooops. (Think I may have just spit up on myself.)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh man, this is getting so disgusting I may have to shut her down.

Folks, hear me. THE AVATAR DOES NOT HAVE TO RELATE TO MY AGE. Besides, were I not to continually worm the age thing into my posts, you would have never have known I was near to ruin or that my body was all aching and wracked with pain or that I don't plant taters and I don't plant cotton, but I may be confusing myself here with Ol' Man River, whatever, avatar suggestions that either glorify me or reflect the razor sharp yet kindly probing nature of my postings are what I'm really looking for, altho the Flat Cat thing I'm liking more and more.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

And I appreciate the witch theme from Andy B and the grim reaper stuff from Zach, especially the more-cow-bell allusion and the fact that the core trads have steered clear (probably because I'm on ignore with most of them). All further suggestions most be posted by Wednesday night, June 16th at 8:32 pm, the hour at which I feel Death could well interrupt my watching of Dexter. Or Nightline, if he can push it back a couple hours.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Wow. You know, I actually kind of like that. The idea picks me up. Tho not quite as much as the smelling salts did after hearing of_ you_ owning a Harley over in the harness boots thread. Man, I still can't put that together.


LOL, why the surprise? What would you expect a 'red blooded American' hillbilly patriot to ride, other than American Iron, if they were going to enjoy this Great Country of ours astride an Iron Horse? Please, don't say a Honda!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Howard said:


> The first 2 are quite funny.


Easy for you to say. It's not _your _life's work, body of knowledge and complete raison d'etre that they're mocking.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't let this thread go unmolested. Grab it and caress. Then add some usable ideas.

Under consideration, but not limited to:

A picture of me from high school. Or from Juvy. They're similar except in the second one they made me hold up a card with a bunch of numbers.
A picture of me with G W. Bush. Or maybe it was Laura. I'm not good at zoology.
A rendering of that phantasmagorically tacky red, white and blue watch strap thing the trads are trying to sell each other; the one that when commented on by me prompted two trads to (I swear) put me on ignore.
A 'vocal' avatar, where you see me lip sync-ing 40s show tunes. "I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair being the one to watch for.
My baby shoes, bloodied, because my folks made me wear them til I was 13.

Or anything else you feel whispers_ Peak & Pine_


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine Juvy Pic:









Pic Of G. W. Bush biting Peak and Pine's cat:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine first pair of shoes:








His parents could only afford to buy him girl shoes....


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate doing searches on things like this. It is one of those searches where you never know what will turn up and like a bad car wreck, you have to just keep looking.




























Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


>


LOL!!! Now THAT would be funny. 

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Were there money being offered here, Mr. Granstrom would collect it all for his round-the-clock efforts at picture stealing. And Mr. Stupid here had no idea who the gentleman adjusting his cuff was until he hit the_ inspect the element_ tab on his Google Chrome and just in time, he realizes, for he was about to make a remark that would have got him booted so high he could only see AAAC from orbit.

(Honorable Mention to Andy B.)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Peak and Pine does not refer to mountains and trees. It is a somewhat cryptic utterance of a witch in Macbeth


Perhaps a kithchen witch/self portrait would be in order??


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Whitman photo taken by Maine native Matthew Brady: Chosen not because you're older than the ol' Mississipp', but because you're the wizened poet of these here fora (Maine connection tossed in free). I like big beards, too.

Leon Leonwood Bean (another son o' Maine) - not sure about cuddling up to that Canadian goose, but compromises often have to be made. Handsome, rustic, and clean in mind'n'body.

The Bard with Death's Head - author of the poem ("sonnet") that apparently inspired your forum name and the Death's Head because you're the forum poet welcoming "trad" into the big sleep.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> And Mr. Stupid here had no idea who the gentleman adjusting his cuff was until he hit the_ inspect the element_ tab on his Google Chrome and just in time, he realizes, for he was about to make a remark that would have got him booted so high he could only see AAAC from orbit.


Oh, now THAT would have also been funny!  Not to see you go, but to see the fallout of your comment.

I found tons more good avatars for you when I turned off the "adult content" filter in Google. I fear using one would have the same result as if you had posted your comments on the photo. Here are a few that aren't adult-rated.










Andy B.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, how 'bout it P&P??? Isn't today _*the*_ day?

Can't keep the fans waiting.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Who's that clean old man??










He's a real mixer that one is!!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

It's already Thursday and no new avatar for P&P. I always thought him to be a man of his word.

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

andy b. said:


> It's already Thursday and no new avatar for P&P. I always thought him to be a man of his word.
> 
> Andy B.


Me too....:mad2:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Apology in order. I couldn't remember if I had set yesterday as the day to choose my avatar or to shoot myself. And since I couldn't remember which, I spent all of last night in a sweat soaked froth trying to talk myself out of both. And it worked! Here I am.

I've actually chosen an avatar, but it's not from among these gross, age-mocking, witch-glorifying, ralph-lauren-looking-like-an-old-woman, l. l. bean inspired caricatures you've sent me. It's a picture of my childhood, teenage, young adult, middle age, older dood and currently as wheezing, posting-poser HERO. A guy, his autographed picture nearby on my desk, but I really want a good shot of him taken from the web, but, and I'm about to change font sizes here because I'm going into confessional mode I don't have the slightest idea how to pirate a photo from another site and reduce it to a postage size thing to slap up there in the left-hand corner and I didn't want the younger tech types to know I don't know how to do this because even Kabbaz can do it.So there. But should somebody be kind enough to spell it out using short words right here and not just post some link like I was a monkey, I would really appreciate it. If successful and posted, few, save Alex and Andy may know how it is. But to those who do, I would be overjoyed if they thought_ that figures._


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Step one: Post full-size picture here.

Step two: Ask someone to resize it for you.

Done.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

You're giving me waaaaay too much credit, Justin. Perhaps I didn't make my stupidity clear enough in the tiny type earlier.

I don't know how to get a picture from another site on to this one.

Hope that didn't wake the neighbors.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Where is the image you want? Tell me the URL, or address, to the webpage (go the webpage, select the entire address in the address bar--the little area at the top where you type in where you want to go--then hit *Ctrl + C* to copy the address, then come here, reply to this message, and in your reply, hit *Ctrl + V* to paste the copied URL into your reply). If there's more than one image on the page, please explain as specifically as possible which image you want.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, I will do this. However, when I've tried that on my own, all that appears here is a link, nada on the picture. I will try it tho. I will add it as an edit here within five.

https://cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/2...CB19FD581410788A09A44B9D83416A7CFF610D5B4FC25


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Aw right, Justin. There it is. Hope you're still up.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

First, you will need to save this image to your own computer.

1. Right-click the image (down below, in the "Attached Images" area at the bottom of this post), and from the popup menu, select "Save Picture As.." (this is what IE8 on Windows XP says; other browsers or versions of Windows might be different, but whatever the exact wording, there should be an option there that lets you save the picture to your own computer).

2. In the "Save Picture" dialog box, on the left, click "Desktop".

3. Click the "Save" button.

Now you are ready to make this image be your avatar.

4. Look way in the upper-right-hand corner of this webpage. There should be some links there, and one of them should be "Settings". Click that link (after you've read the rest of these directions, or written them down).

5. On your Settings page, there should be some boxed sections along the left side of the page. One of these boxes is called "My Settings" and in that box is a link called "Edit Avatar". Click that link.

6. On the next screen, in the "Edit Avatar" section, click in the little circle by "Use Custom Avatar".

7. Click the "Browse" button in the section for "Option 2".

8. On the "Choose File to Upload" dialog box, on the left, click "Desktop".

9. Now, in the main area of the dialog box, you should see a list of everything that's on your desktop (all the icons you see when you don't have any programs running). Somewhere in there should be the file "2909365.gif". Click it once to select it. (It might also just show up in the list as "2909365" without the ".gif" part, this is fine, just click it to select it.)

10. Click the "Open" button.

11. You should now be back to the "Edit Avatar" screen. Click the "Save Changes" button.

That should be it, it should now be your avatar. Note that the exact wording of some of these buttons, dialog box names, etc., may be a bit different depending on your exact Windows version, browser, and other factors, but hopefully your situation will be exactly as I've described, or close enough for you to figure it out.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The only thing I hate more in this life than being forced to listen to Alanis Morissette is being indebted to someone for doing something I couldn't do myself, so of course now I hate you. But I will try to get over it. I'm sure you've no idea who that is in the avatar you've kindly captured and led me thru, but no matter, you are a gentleman and I am in your debt and you'll never know how much I really, really hate having to say that. Would you like a box of steaks or something? Still can't quite believe it, my own little tiny avatar. Man, I'm a player now.

(I'm pretty sure that when Granstrom wakes up he'll post some picture of Alanis or something, but what th'hell. A big pine cone thanks. Get some sleep.)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> (I'm pretty sure that when Granstrom wakes up he'll post some picture of Alanis or something, but what th'hell. A big pine cone thanks. Get some sleep.)


well..... Ok:


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> ...so of course now I hate you. But I will try to get over it.


Of course you'll get over it, you're probably over it by now; I'm quite lovable.

But to properly respond to the spirit in which your message was written: You're welcome! :smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MikeDT said:


> Found at a pizza restaurant in Hangzhou.


Those should be in every bathroom.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

P&P,

Good to see you finally have an avatar!!

Andy B.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> Found at a pizza restaurant in Hangzhou.


Hang on a sec...I just noticed something about these signs. Is the guy on the left just squatting over the floor?


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Hang on a sec...I just noticed something about these signs. Is the guy on the left just squatting over the floor?


You have obviously never been to that part of the world. 

Andy B.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

No, I haven't. The guy on the right seems to be sitting (or at least squatting over) a toilet. I understand that squatting over the ground is a perfectly valid way to relieve one's self of unwanted excrement, but only in the wilderness if there's no toilet handy. This does not appear to be the situation here, since it seems there's a toilet in the next room.

Unless he's squatting down for some other reason...but I don't see any kneepads on the illustrated figure.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it's high time this thread were put to bed. 

It was supposed to be all about ME, not Chinese rest room signs. The only reason I see for this thread still to exist is that it offers and alternative to that gross-out thread Blood In My Shoes, which I thought was the title of a John Wayne movie and was expecting a lively discussion of 40s westerns, but no, the guy really does have blood in his shoes to which I would suggest, keep that delightful knowledge to yourself and take a tip from Kabbaz: he bloodies stuff all the time, like those raft people he employs to tack those shirts together, but he keeps it on the down low.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Apologies to Peak and Pine for taking this thread somewhat OT. :icon_smile:

But I just had to clear up what these signs actually mean. The left cubicle is indeed what they call a crouch toilet, which is basically just a hole in the floor and two foot treads either side of the hole. It's unisex as well, there is no separate 'Ladies' and 'Gents' facilities here. The right cubicle is a normal western style fitting. It's marked 'Private', because it's normally kept locked and is for staff and the infirm only.

Again apologies to Peak and Pine, and this is my final post on this subject in this thread.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

andy b. said:


> You have obviously never been to that part of the world.
> 
> Andy B.


Yeah,which world is that?


----------

